
Show HN: A simple slack bot for tracking long running processes - ospohngellert
https://github.com/spohngellert-o/SlackProcessTrackerBot
======
ospohngellert
I made this slack bot to track processes that take a while (I'm in the ML
space), and get a notification when they finish. I thought this might be
useful to others, and would love feedback on it.

